# My darling Oscar. Gone but never forgotten



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

My darling Oscar. So sadly taken from us 

We had only known you for two weeks, but i do know that those two weeks were the best of your life 

We love you so much and we always will x I know you are pain free at last x

Wait for us at the bridge, where we will see you again one day. Suzie, Lisa, Rowley, Mungo and all our other babies lost will show you the way. Dont be scared, we will meet again one day. Until that day comes, sleep tight my angel xx

xx Mummy loves you xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

When you wake up at rainbow bridge darling Oscar have fun, play like the puppy you are again and your mummy will find you when its time. Sarah I wish there was something more useful I could say, Im so sorry this has happened so soon after he came to you but these last few weeks he had the time of his life, he enjoyed things that other dogs get to take for grantid but to him he was in heaven and loved at last.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

R.I.P Oscar xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

RIP Oscar.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

:crying: I'm so sorry for your loss Sarah 

RIP Oscar, have fun at the bridge


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah i am so sorry for your loss!! Oscar, knowing sarah she has spoiled you rotten for the short time that she has had you. Run free at the bridge with those who have gone before you and walk from time to time at Sarah's side.
x
x
x


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

RIP Oscar....xxxx


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

RIP oscar run free at bridge xxx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you
RIP Little man....run free
Clare xx


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, I'm sure he's enjoying playing with the other Angels in Doggie heaven RIP Oscar x


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

RIP Oscar!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Sarah i am so sorry for your loss!! Oscar, knowing sarah she has spoiled you rotten for the short time that she has had you. Run free at the bridge with those who have gone before you and walk from time to time at Sarah's side.
> x
> x
> x


We did indeed spoil him

Mind you, even the luxury of a roof over his head and clean drinking water was spoiling him


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss  at least he was loved, even if it was just for a short while. RIP Oscar.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Oscar.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, Be happy Oscar xxx
.


----------



## heath480 (Jan 2, 2009)

R.I.P. Oscar.Love and hugs.xxxooo


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Remind yourself that you were the one that taught this little chap the meaning of LOVE!! That is something magical that you should be proud of yourself for giving!

RIP little man.

I know how heartbreaking it is to lose a pawed friend unexpectedly, your heart will mend, it just takes time for the paw prints to seal the break! And they will. 

X X X


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

so sorry for your loss, life can be very unfair, thinking of you x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Oscar and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------

